# GREAT FEATURES/GREAT VALUE!



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I had always resisted the pocket screw in favor of traditional joinery but a large cabinet job and a tight schedule made me reconsider. I picked up this jig and can't imagine how the Kreg could do a better job at this very simple operation. The debris is a minor nuisance and I doubt I'd ever need it to join thinner stock so I also heartily endorse this jig. If this is someone's primary choice for joinery the Kreg might be worth the extra money but for the limited use it will see in my shop the Harbor Freight jig is a fine investment. I like the detail you went into about it's use and overcoming it's potential shortcomings. God bless.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The most notable thing I see about this product is; it is NOT a copy of a Kreg, but a redesign, this time for the better. I have resisted over the years to go with pocket holes, mostly because my projects never needed a pocket hole type of connection, but as soon as I get a 25% off coupon, I may just go pick one up at my friendly local HF and at the same time pick up a free flashlight or whatever is free at the time.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Great job on this review with all the pics a details. And you USED it before you reviewed it! Thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review very interesting.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Great write up. I did one with a comparison to the General EZ jig http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/drill-master-96264-portable-pocket-hole.html?m=1 and my results are close to yours. It is rare that the Harbor Freight tool is superior to the competition other than in price. This jig is all that.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Sometimes like this I am pleasantly surprised by a Harbor Freight tool. It looks like a good unit. I can't speak well for the grinders you mentioned though. I use grinders a lot and they usually last about a year under heavy use. I cut a lot of metal for welding. My millwaukee and Dewalt grinders did a lot of hard work but lasted a year before burning out. I purchased three HF ones thinking I'll use each for awhile then throw them out. Well, each one lasted just about 20 minutes before they began to smoke at the gearbox.
Ironically I then purchased a craftsman with the 3 yr extended warranty. That was 5 yrs ago. Go figure huh?...


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

Good review, thanks for it. Another way to think about the 2 allen screws for thin stock adjustment is that one of my favorite features of this jig is that one only has to set the depth stop one time and then it's done for all stock, whereas on the Kreg, the depth must be set and reset for any stock thickness that varies from the initial choice. Those to screws are HF's solution to accomplishing the proper depth on thinner materials.


At risk of repeating what may be already known by one and all, I will remind folks that the LJ prescribed method for proper depth setting is to place a nickel under the tip of the bit when it is dropped into the guide bushing, then the stop collar gets dropped into place against the guide bushing and tightened.


----------



## chad515 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks so much for the review. I'm a newbie woodworker, and want to try out pocket holes. This jig looks great, but I found myself thinking maybe I needed to spend the extra money on the Kreg one since it seems like everyone uses them. You've helped me feel good about getting this instead.


----------

